# Need some advice / guidance on first build Alweld 1652j



## J Hartman

Hey everyone, I finally got my hull in, and I've been a jet boat lurker for what seems like forever now. I know it's been at least 4 years of looking to get this far. Now it's time to get the project started! Here are some pictures, I eventually want this boat to have a "bass boat" style. Decks in the front and rear. Still some fab work to do. I want to get the perforated aluminum floor in it. Are there any good threads on an install for that? What gauge Aluminum / size holes are people using for the floors? Any cross bracing needed? Rivet the floor in? Weld in? I'm planning to power with an evinrude 90 etec. Just been an evinrude fan since a kid. it's what my dad always ran. I know some guys on here are really good at drawing up designs and such. I could use some help there to help get the image of what I'm really trying to build. Anyways, and advice and guidance will be awesome, I'll keep posting pictures along the way.





















































There is our blank canvas, Let the fun begin!


----------



## semojetman

Gotta love a fresh new boat.

we put a perforated floor in mine. Just ran an extra brace between each factory brace so there are twice as many now. Just some thin Z bent aluminum. Ran a small bead of clear silicone on top of the braces and then screwed the flooring to it. (Keeps vibration and noise down.

put black trim around edges.


i


----------



## J Hartman

Could you get me some close ups of your floor? What thickness of material did you use? Did the silicone help keep the noise down?


----------



## hotshotinn

THose are grate pictures of the 1652 basic jet.I am glad you post them here as the few the deeler sent me were of poor quality it looks like the alwelds are built like tanks =D>


----------



## J Hartman

I stopped down at backwoodslanding to pick up a pre fabricated console for the boat and a controls mount. I did a mock set up of how i would have the console and control placing and to be honest, didn't like it at all. I guess I'm a tiller guy. I didn't like how it cluttered up the floor of the boat or how much space it all actually took up after getting the seats and such in position. so I am thinking it's going to be a pretty bland build compared to some of the boats I see on here. But It has raised a few questions about running a tiller on this boat. It is rated for a 90 hp as a remote and 50 as a tiller. HOWEVER, the 75/50 weight would be the same as the 90/65. So I'm trying to decide whether or not to go with the 90 or 75 for legal reason. ALSO, i've never ran a big tiller engine. How much torque do you fight on a jet tiller? Would a 90 tiller be that much more hassle to operate than a 75? Do you think I'd have weight issues sitting in the back of the boat ( ex. Rear heavy ) I believe i could move my fuel and batteries further up to compensate for that if necessary. Trying to buy an engine I'll be happy with.

Looking forward to hearing suggestions.


----------



## J Hartman

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315984#p315984 said:


> hotshotinn » Today, 16:28[/url]"]THose are grate pictures of the 1652 basic jet.I am glad you post them here as the few the deeler sent me were of poor quality it looks like the alwelds are built like tanks =D>



I've been happy with the build quality so far, No real defects found at all. I haven't had it in the water yet, But I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## catmansteve

I don't know if you've ever seen Swamp People, but Troy runs I think a 90 prop with a tiller, I would think a jet would be more manageable due to lack of propeller torque, but he's the king of the swamp so your mileage may vary!

In all seriousness, that's a sweet looking rig you got there. If it were me personally, I'd go with a console, but I think you could make it work with a tiller as long as you distribute a good bit of weight to the front. Enjoy it man!


----------



## fish2keel

I would go with the 90/65 tiller if I were you. You can never really have to much power. As for the torque, it shouldn't be that bad. Ive seen guys run 200-225 tillers up at my place in alaska. They love them. If you really find the torque to be unmanageable then you can get hydraulic steering for it. It keeps your tiller but it uses the hydraulic cylinder to help fight the torque, same as big engine console boats but on a tiller. 

Since swamp people was stated, its what junior edwards and troy uses. I was going to have a guy in Louisiana build me a boat and he is the one that told me about the system. 

Hope this helps! Im a tiller guy myself and would rather have a big tiller then a console anyway. Love the boat btw


----------



## J Hartman

yeah, the only thing i have to compare the torque to is my dads deck boat. I know that with his 150 if the engine is trimmed wrong, if you let go of the wheel it could instantly snap the wheel to the (left or right can't remember) lock. And being in a small river doing this, if i was to ever let go of the jet for some reason that could be disaster. wonder if they have killswitch lanyards on the tiller models?


----------



## fish2keel

Ive never heard of a boat having that much torque and snapping the wheel. That seems odd. 

Tiller models do come with lanyards. 

You should have no problem with the torque on a tiller especially if you are buying new. The newer models from Etec and mercury are great and they have worked hard to make the torque more manageable. 

Maybe someone else can chime in more. I know on my tiller which is a 40hp prop( i know not a jet) but the torque is fine. I just adjusted the tab above the prop so it would counter steer to side when up on plane so I didnt have to hold onto the tiller so hard. I can drive now with barely holding the tiller. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## overboard

My 17' Starcraft W/a 100 mariner did the same. Let go of the wheel and hard starboard. Adjusted the tab above the prop and it doesn't do it anymore.


----------



## J Hartman

bought my engine. pump should be here in about a week to ten days... What to do with the spare time? 

I'm trying to decide what to do with the front deck right now... Carpet or some light gray rhino liner / bed liner


----------



## lowe1648

If you like to go bare foot carpent it. I have the same hull and the bare aluminum is brutal in the summer on bare skin.


----------



## AllOutdoors

Great looking boat! I would go with a console steer. JMO. I have only been in a couple tiller steer boats but they seemed a bit heavy in the rear while running.


----------



## J Hartman

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316143#p316143 said:


> lowe1648 » Yesterday, 10:08[/url]"]If you like to go bare foot carpent it. I have the same hull and the bare aluminum is brutal in the summer on bare skin.



I got my carpet installed on the front deck yesterday, I slapped an old transom mount trolling motor on and went fishing... Got my first fish in it! Maybe it will be a boat that really catches fish!=) I do plan on going bare foot most of the time. So I Need to figure out how to carpet the floor... Hmm. I've been looking into how people make the aluminum perf floor. I could always throw a rug in the bottom for comfort. lol.


----------



## semojetman

we are always barefoot in my boat and the floor never gets hot.
ive always dont perforated aluminum for this reason.


----------



## lowe1648

I forgot to say the front deck is what gets so hot without carpet. Not the floor.


----------



## J Hartman

well i need to carpet the front deck with a different carpet, I wasn't impressed with the carpet I grabbed from lowes, Any suggestions on a good place to buy bass boat carpet or just marine carpet in general? I've thought about rhino / herculiner , what is the general thought on that stuff? It seems if it were the right color it would be great.


----------



## lowe1648

Did you decide to go with the 90/65 etec?


----------



## J Hartman

yes i did, I got it with a tiller, the jet pump has shipped for it. it should be in next week.


----------



## semojetman

That size rig with a 90/65 jet tiller should be a fun rig


----------



## J Hartman

anyone have any comments on an anti skid deck deck cover like herculiner or duabak or the like? I'm thinking I want a simple coating for the decks... bowfishing can get messy. =)


----------



## smackdaddy53

Check out Ultra Tuff deck coating. Im doing my whole deck and console with it.
https://www.tuffcoat.net/wordpress/


----------



## J Hartman

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317415#p317415 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 04 Jun 2013, 20:26[/url]"]Check out Ultra Tuff deck coating. Im doing my whole deck and console with it.
> https://www.tuffcoat.net/wordpress/



Yeah, that stuff doesn't look bad and has some good reviews, It has the light gray color like i would want. and It's not too pricey. Might have a winner! I've went a little crazy and started buying things for my now bare hull... I got a few of the important things, and a few of the not so important things... rigging is coming soon!





UPDATE: bad news from san leandro... 9 Week lead time on my jet pump... I guess I have plenty of time to get the rest of the boat together.


----------



## smackdaddy53

J Hartman said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317415#p317415 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smackdaddy53 » 04 Jun 2013, 20:26[/url]"]Check out Ultra Tuff deck coating. Im doing my whole deck and console with it.
> https://www.tuffcoat.net/wordpress/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that stuff doesn't look bad and has some good reviews, It has the light gray color like i would want. and It's not too pricey. Might have a winner! I've went a little crazy and started buying things for my now bare hull... I got a few of the important things, and a few of the not so important things... rigging is coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: bad news from san leandro... 9 Week lead time on my jet pump... I guess I have plenty of time to get the rest of the boat together.
Click to expand...

Im going with light grey as well. Watch the videos too, very nice product. I have a sample of it and its tough stuff.


----------



## J Hartman

I got my ultra tuff in thursday, I get my sprayer in monday... So as of monday, I'll have everything I need to start rigging the front of my boat.... Still waiting on the jet pump from san leandro... bummer...


----------



## smackdaddy53

J Hartman said:


> I got my ultra tuff in thursday, I get my sprayer in monday... So as of monday, I'll have everything I need to start rigging the front of my boat.... Still waiting on the jet pump from san leandro... bummer...


What kind of sprayer did you get? I think I would rather spray it than roll it.


----------



## J Hartman

I got a texture sprayer from harbor freight. believe it was around 30 bucks. I got the air compressor one.


----------



## J Hartman

Ok so I finally heard from my boat dealer. and my jet pump is scheduled ( give or take a day or two) to be here august 8th. So now that it actually feels like I might have a motor in the next three weeks, I kicked my build on. =D> 

I'm going to try and take a bunch of pictures as I go. 

Yesterday, I welded on my trolling motor bracket, and cut out the holes for my stereo, Today I am hoping to start my tuff coat application. Dependant on if the weather holds out for me. We will see how it goes.

Here are the pictures of yesterday's work.










































Finally the project begins. =D>


----------



## hotshotinn

i looking forwand to see what you do on this.That moter you get will make it run like a deer.I am wondering about how you are going to install the bow mount trolling moter?How you going to put nuts on the mounting bolts?I seen there is not holes in the mount for fingers.Good job on you boat =D> =D>


----------



## smackdaddy53

Good looking rig! That Tuffcoat is some good stuff, I can't wait to be at that point in my build.


----------



## J Hartman

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322267#p322267 said:


> hotshotinn » 34 minutes ago[/url]"]i looking forwand to see what you do on this.That moter you get will make it run like a deer.I am wondering about how you are going to install the bow mount trolling moter?How you going to put nuts on the mounting bolts?I seen there is not holes in the mount for fingers.Good job on you boat =D> =D>




I actually welded some 1.5" x .625 bar in two sections under that mount, I'm going to drill and tap my holes in the base after I mark them from the motor base, and mount the trolling motor that way. This way I don't have to reach the underside.


----------



## catmansteve

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322275#p322275 said:


> J Hartman » Today, 08:58[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322267#p322267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hotshotinn » 34 minutes ago[/url]"]i looking forwand to see what you do on this.That moter you get will make it run like a deer.I am wondering about how you are going to install the bow mount trolling moter?How you going to put nuts on the mounting bolts?I seen there is not holes in the mount for fingers.Good job on you boat =D> =D>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually welded some 1.5" x .625 bar in two sections under that mount, I'm going to drill and tap my holes in the base after I mark them from the motor base, and mount the trolling motor that way. This way I don't have to reach the underside.
Click to expand...

BRILLIANT =D> Installing/removing my trolling motor requires me to reach through the storage opening in the bow to put the nuts and washers on, I'm gonna have to figure out a way to make this concept work on my boat.


----------



## J Hartman

Ok this post is going to get picture heavy, but I wanted to show anyone who might be in the same position how I did what I did. and how things looked while I was working on them. 

I want to add some things on the tuff coat too, will add in my details on working with that product tomorrow. It will be a little lengthy. for now...


pictures of sanding, priming, painting the deck.


----------



## J Hartman




----------



## J Hartman

after the deck was sanded and degreased / cleaned.









taped / masked.













Primed.









The hole you see in the deck is where alweld sprays in the floatation foam in the bow of the boat.


----------



## J Hartman

Paint. yay! =)













Second coat, it was applied a lot thicker.

















masking off, now according to directions. wait 5-7 days to cure fully.





















That is it for now... Next weekend when the deck is fully cured I will mount the trolling motor and run the wiring that I need in the bow of the boat.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Very nice bro! How do you like the Tuffcoat so far? It looks awesome.


----------



## hotshotinn

that Tuff Coat looks awesome =D> Good idea on mounting the trolling moter.I bet you are counting the days to get the jet outboard on there :mrgreen:


----------



## riverjet87

looking good. what's the hole for in the bow?


----------



## smackdaddy53

riverjet87 said:


> looking good. what's the hole for in the bow?


Im betting its for a fishfinder


----------



## Country Dave

_hey bro that's a great boat,

I wish I had that hull with a Mod-V for my next project. If you don't mind what did the hull set you back. _


----------



## J Hartman

riverjet87 said:


> looking good. what's the hole for in the bow?



Navigation light.



Country Dave said:


> _hey bro that's a great boat,
> 
> I wish I had that hull with a Mod-V for my next project. If you don't mind what did the hull set you back. _



The boat and trailer was around 4200. i had to pay a premium for shipping to get it here though... sucks.


----------



## J Hartman

I have a few minutes to elaborate on Tuff Coat

I sprayed tuff coat on, didn't try to roll because of the reviews that I read online about how much of a PITA it is to roll on, so spraying was my choice...


DON'T do this anywhere you don't want to get those little rubber pellets... Them things fly EVERYWHERE... ALSO, the recommended pressure on the gun was around 45 psi if I remember correctly. I ended up using about 12 psi. If you use a pressure as high as that the pellets just jump off of the boat and blast anywhere and everywhere else. BUT you need someone with you who can regulate the pressure. That way if a rubber pellet gets lodged in the tip of the gun you can give it a short burst of air at a higher PSI to clear the nozzle. I used the smallest nozzle that came with my texture spray gun. I used that because somewhere on the tuff coat website it recommended it. (((( Side note : After sanding my deck with a electric sander, I made a few swipes by hand, it created much deeper ridges and a rougher surface for the primer to adhere to. Also, I painted the primer with a brush, that way I could PUSH the primer into these crevices while I was applying it.)))) When you apply a second coat, the product looks terrible. Don't fret, it will self level just fine. In fact, Most of the rubber pellets stuck on the second coat. I'm assuming it was because the first was "tacky". All in all it wasn't too bad, just be sure to have a bucket and wet rags handy incase the product gets somewhere you don't want it, if you wipe it off quickly with a wet rag it comes right off. Also get all of your material together BEFORE you start spraying... LOL, I was running frantinc around the garage looking for a clean rag to wipe off an OOops with. 

So far I like the product, But I have yet to even stand on it. So what do I know? I'm mounting my trolling motor tomorrow I think. Unless my wife has made other plans for me. =)

More to come.

J


----------



## J Hartman

I had time to mount my trolling motor and put on my numbers... The numbers came out HUGE from the vinyl sticker shop... But I've waited a long time for my jet boat. so I'm PROUD of these numbers!!!

( That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! )


----------



## J Hartman




----------



## J Hartman




----------



## J Hartman




----------



## J Hartman

I can already tell I'm going to need to shorten this shaft. I know it's possible. I'll have to research on the good ole' google to find out how.


----------



## hotshotinn

That size Minn kota Edge is that.I just got an Edge 50 from Wally World and put it on my jet boat.The shaft is alittle long but I just adjust the sfaft up in the bow mount and I going to live with it.Like your boat so far and cannnot wait to see it with the engin onit.Any word about your engin?


----------



## J Hartman

It's a 70lb Minn kota edge, 45" shaft. I'm going to wait till I get my motor mounted to cut it so I know how she sits in the water. Scheduled delivery is August 8th. So about a week and a half.


UPDATE, I CAN'T WAIT MUCH LONGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My goodness I want my jet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Hartman

I am going to mount Pedestal seats in my boat. the screw in 3/4 pin system... The deck is pretty cut and dry, I can get to the bottom, add a small bar for extra support and weight distribution and fasten them well. 

NOW, on the rear bench seat I'm just about lost... any suggestions on fasteners? I'm hoping to get this thing in the water next weekend, I'll want a place to sit. =) I have the holes cut into the rear bench seat for speakers.... maybe just waller ( yes that is a specific term ) the foam out a little until I can reach what I need?


----------



## J Hartman

Can someone elaborate on the "grease your pump after every use?" Where can I buy the grease pump and grease I need? Is it just something I can pic up at an auto parts store? No jet unit.... Now they are saying it will not be until Tuesday. bummer.


----------



## J Hartman

motor is being mounted now. . . Should I grease with 630 AA only? Or is 2-4-c a good option? I have had more luck finding the 2-4-c locally.


----------



## catmansteve

I can't find an NLGI weight for the 2-4-c, but if it's intended for external engine parts (tilt tube, pivot points, etc.) my guess is it's too heavy for the pump bearing. Outboard Jets calls for NLGI 1, which is pretty "thin." Not saying you can't get by with something else, but it would be like putting 80w gear oil in a car engine that calls for 10w-30


----------



## Canoeman

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325770#p325770 said:


> J Hartman » Today, 15:33[/url]"]motor is being mounted now. . . Should I grease with 630 AA only? Or is 2-4-c a good option? I have had more luck finding the 2-4-c locally.




Taken from outboard jets..



> 10. Can you use any other grease besides Lubriplate 630 AA and why do we recommend against using a lever type grease gun?
> 
> Any grease of the same consistency (NLGI 1) which is water resistant should do the job. The main thing is to keep grease in the bearing cavity and water out. We prefer a hand held jiffy lube since it does not create high pressure. If a cartridge type lever gun is used, it should be pumped gently! Excessive pressure will invert the rubber seal lips and seals will no longer keep water out.



Here is some more info..

https://www.leeroysramblings.com/outboard_jet_maintenance.htm

Read the part about not using a normal grease gun.. you can blow out the seals if you use to much pressure..


----------



## hotshotinn

did you get your moter onit yet?


----------



## J Hartman

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


for those of you familiar with internet meme's...


ERR MAH GERD, MERTER!!!


Ok I just emailed my self a few pictures I will upload them to photobucket and brb.


----------



## J Hartman

that's all the pictures I took so far, More to come soon though.


----------



## J Hartman

how and where did ya'll with bow trolling motors run your power wires?


----------



## hotshotinn

Very nice boat.I am curious to see how she runs with that moter :mrgreen: I ran 6 ga wires for the trolling moter in the indentation in the hull on the side of the hull under the ribs.I used a plummers snake to get the wires in that indentation through the seat.The wires are exposed but how cares/Not running a gritter boat!I have a set of 6 ga wires for my anchor winch on the bbow too.I then used zip ties to hold them together.Im glad to see you are getting your boat done =D>


----------



## hotshotinn

I went back and looked at your first pictures of your boat and I see that area on your boat will hold the wires nice>i was going to run mine under th floor but after thinking about it I decided to keep the wires up and off the floor so they would be not be exposed to water


----------



## lowe1648

Run your tm batteries or battery in the front compartment. If you are only using a 12v system put it on the left side if you fish by yourself a lot to help keep the boat from leaning when your running.


----------



## lowe1648

I just saw you have 24v tm. When I bought my 1652j last year I had my battery sitting lose and not mounted so I could move everything around to find out where I needed weight or didn't to make it run the way I wanted. The biggest mistake I made with my new hull last year was running it with only gas tanks in it the first few times before rigging it. Every time I added weight it lost a little performance.


----------



## bulldog

Looking really good!


----------



## Chewie

That's perty lookin rig!!!


----------



## J Hartman

I have some random photos of the boat, I will try to get more detailed info on what all I have done to it since you've seen it last.


----------



## J Hartman




----------



## vahunter

Nice rig! I like the tuffcoat! Looks like it has a lot of grip. Hope to here another "after use" review.


----------



## Chewie

Nice rig, good job!!! How do you like that E-tec?


----------



## J Hartman

Chewie said:


> Nice rig, good job!!! How do you like that E-tec?



it's a 46 year and 65 horse jump from my last motor. So I really have nothing to compare it to as far as ""new motor vs. new motor" BUT, being an evinrude fan, it was the only option. =) and yes, I absolutely LOVE IT.



I've wanted a jet for about 5 years, lots of moons, beers and sweat to get what i wanted. but hey, here she is!


----------



## hotshotinn

BOAT TURNED OUT GOOD>How fast you think she goes?just wondering about that


----------



## J Hartman

I hit 37 mph today ( gps ) up river with 3 people, gear, and two 6 gallon fuel tanks full, had a cooler too. I can tell you that this 8" of water and less stuff makes my... well, I pinch my seat we will say that... Jets are scary fun. and I'm sure I had it in sections of 3" water today at full speed loaded up. it was a BLAST!


----------



## hotshotinn

that is good speed.I wish I lived closer to you so i could check out your boat in person.My 40/30 yamaha pushes my 1648 about 27mph and I never load her up.I keep it light so she performs.I have been in scary shallow water when you look down but never let off her when your running that shallow :mrgreen:


----------



## J Hartman

hotshotinn said:


> that is good speed.I wish I lived closer to you so i could check out your boat in person.My 40/30 yamaha pushes my 1648 about 27mph and I never load her up.I keep it light so she performs.I have been in scary shallow water when you look down but never let off her when your running that shallow :mrgreen:




I already got the education about staying in the throttle. LMAO! I was going into a shoal that turned about 90 degrees and got spooked so i let out of her... This disabled any turning response and put me right into the limbs of a downed tree hanging into the river... OOOoopsss!!! I had a buddy riding in front of me with his jet who saw the whole thing. He laughed is rear off while we fought off the limbs and spiders. I was waiting for a snake to land in the boat but thankfully that never happened. so when in doubt... GIVE IT MORE GAS!!!! lol, I will get some videos posted when I get a chance of my local river. It's hard to take any sort of quality video while you are concentrating on your next line.


----------



## J Hartman

are the impellers balanced? I have a small vibration i get in my tiller handle, and I'm thinking the impeller isn't balanced well or something... It is aluminum. Would a stainless impeller help with this issue?


----------



## hotshotinn

I would think the impeller would have to be along ways out of wack to get a vibration in the tiller handle.The impeller does have fins but they are nothing like a prop,when a prop is out of wack you can feel it no problem.Maybe you should call outboard jets and ask a teck there.I have called and talked to a man there and he helped me out,cant remember his name though.here is their number
510-562-6049


----------



## J Hartman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTVm2XpknT8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## J Hartman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cObujfyMBo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## hotshotinn

nice


----------



## J Hartman

Anyone have any suggestions about seating options for my passengers? I would like some better options for them besides fold out chairs and coolers, pictures appreciated.


----------



## J Hartman

Another question I had, what do you all like to use for a river anchor?


----------



## BrazosDon

You might look trough a few of these. Click on each picture and it will open up more pictures and ideas. Have fun. 


https://www.google.com/search?q=seating+for+modified+jon+boats&rlz=1T4ADFA_enUS486US486&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=7ovaUue8J4qqsQSzuID4Bg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=570#q=modified+jon+boats&tbm=isch&imgdii=_


https://www.google.com/search?q=seating+for+modified+jon+boats&rlz=1T4ADFA_enUS486US486&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=7ovaUue8J4qqsQSzuID4Bg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=570


----------



## dhoganjr

Here are a couple of pics inside my boat. You can use the flat bases with pedestals like what is attached to the floor, I have 2 offset in the center and one on each deck. That way you can remove them and still have an open floor when you don't need them.

Nice video and good looking boat!!!


----------



## J Hartman

Thanks for the pictures, still looking for any other tiller drive boat pictures for more setup ideas. Trying to figure out what I think will work best for me


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Look at www.jetdoctor.net


----------



## J Hartman

I added this grab bar to my boat, and a new 12 gallon tank.

I'm going to be selling this boat, and I'm junk at haggling. 12,850.00 to anyone on this site. 

Had a new addition to the family. perfect time to get a larger boat. =)


----------



## J Hartman

4.5 years warranty on the motor.


----------



## Tbradley

What size boat and motor you looking at getting? Brand on both also?


----------



## J Hartman

I'm thinking 18 or 1756 with a 115 at least. No specific brands yet, although I like the Alweld jc models


----------



## Tbradley

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345329#p345329 said:


> J Hartman » Yesterday, 12:15[/url]"]I'm thinking 18 or 1756 with a 115 at least. No specific brands yet, although I like the Alweld jc models


 
You going with Evinrude again?


----------



## J Hartman

Most likely


----------



## Plasticmotif

I used to work with a J. Hartman with the State in Cookeville. That's not you is it?


----------



## J Hartman

Nope, I'm just south of Nashville


----------



## J Hartman

I took my boat out several weeks ago, the engine dropped a cylinder. Been at the boat shop ever since. How do I go about getting a replacement engine? I've been without a boat for a month. They have not even diagnosed my problem yet. I'm about to begin legal action. I'm not getting screwed with a new motor that doesn't run.


----------



## lowe1648

Have you personally contacted evinrude? My grandparents had a issue that wasn't getting resolved by a dealer in Texas and after contacting evinrude directly. The dealer suddenly had their motor fixed that they wouldn't touch before they contacted evinrude.


----------



## J Hartman

I did, I got a whole speel about how they were going to make it right and get it fixed asap. and All that good stuff... On monday the dealer will have had my boat for 3 weeks straight, and a month in all, ( I got it back after one week when they said there was nothing wrong with it. But the first time out it still dropped a cylinder. )


----------



## J Hartman

The engine had a bad EMM, and it was finally fixed, I'm still waiting on some details to be sorted out as of now... 

I'd like to convert my boat over to console / remote. And set it up more like a bass boat. Does anyone know what i'll need to do this?

https://www.amazon.com/BRP-Johnson-Evinrude-Outboard-Control/dp/B001KXXWZ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403639052&sr=8-1&keywords=evinrude+remote

I know i'll need that, and a console, and a wheel and teleflex steering cable. anything else?


----------



## Tbradley

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356912#p356912 said:


> J Hartman » Yesterday, 15:45[/url]"]The engine had a bad EMM, and it was finally fixed, I'm still waiting on some details to be sorted out as of now...
> 
> I'd like to convert my boat over to console / remote. And set it up more like a bass boat. Does anyone know what i'll need to do this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BRP-Johnson-Evinrude-Outboard-Control/dp/B001KXXWZ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403639052&sr=8-1&keywords=evinrude+remote
> 
> I know i'll need that, and a console, and a wheel and teleflex steering cable. anything else?



What made you change your mind on the tiller? Just asking cause if I ever decide to go the jet route I was leaning heavily toward a tiller. Thanks!!


----------



## J Hartman

Tbradley said:


> [url=<a class="vglnk" title="Link added by VigLink" target="_blank" rel="nofollow" href="https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356912#p356912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> J"><span>https</span><span>://</span><span>www</span><span>.</span><span>tinboats</span><span>.</span><span>net</span><span>/</span><span>forum</span><span>/</span><span>viewtopic</span><span>.</span><span>php</span><span>?</span><span>p</span><span>=</span><span>356912</span><span>#</span><span>p356912</span><span>]</span><span>J</span></a> Hartman » Yesterday, 15:45[/url]"]The engine had a bad EMM, and it was finally fixed, I'm still waiting on some details to be sorted out as of now...
> 
> I'd like to convert my boat over to console / remote. And set it up more like a bass boat. Does anyone know what i'll need to do this?
> 
> <a class="vglnk" title="Link added by VigLink" target="_blank" rel="nofollow" href="https://www.amazon.com/BRP-Johnson-Evinrude-Outboard-Control/dp/B001KXXWZ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403639052&sr=8-1&keywords=evinrude+remote"><span>https</span><span>://</span><span>www</span><span>.</span><span>amazon</span><span>.</span><span>com</span><span>/</span><span>BRP</span><span>-</span><span>Johnson</span><span>-</span><span>Evinrude</span><span>-</span><span>Outboard</span><span>-</span><span>Control</span><span>/</span><span>dp</span><span>/</span><span>B001KXXWZ6</span><span>/</span><span>ref</span><span>=</span><span>sr</span><span>_</span><span>1</span><span>_</span><span>1</span><span>?</span><span>ie</span><span>=</span><span>UTF8</span><span>&</span><span>qid</span><span>=</span><span>1403639052</span><span>&</span><span>sr</span><span>=</span><span>8</span><span>-</span><span>1</span><span>&</span><span>keywords</span><span>=</span><span>evinrude</span><span>+</span><span>remote</span></a>
> 
> I know i'll need that, and a console, and a wheel and teleflex steering cable. anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What made you change your mind on the tiller? Just asking cause if I ever decide to go the jet route I was leaning heavily toward a tiller. Thanks!!
Click to expand...



, I like to bass fish, so does my wife. I feel that layout is more friendly for both of us.

I'd sell my boat now that is sorted out 10,600.00 still has a full engine warranty until August 2018. It may be easier to have someone like trout and son's build me a boat, or cow town to set me up with a legend craft. I am either covering this one or selling and starting over. Depends on if I can sell it. Lol


----------



## J Hartman

So this boat roller coaster ride of mine is winding down and I'm getting back to it for real. I got the rear bench seat extended and it is now perfect for my tiller. Before, the tiller handle was too long for the seat placement and it was awkward to operate.

I decided to keep this boat and make it the way I want it. I also decided to keep the tiller. Just needed to fix the rear seat placement. Now it has been done and I'm back in love with my boat again. Proper boat, Engine is fixed, everything is right. Time to finish rigging. Sorry for the complaining and stuff between. Time to get back to the build.

I'm not exactly sure if i'm supposed to say who did the work on my boat. But lets just say I'm an Alweld customer for life. =)

I looked into the console option and decided that I would have roughly the same amount of deck if I just fixed the seat placement for my tiller. So it saved me quite a bit of money by staying with the tiller. I feel it is easier to maneuver as well. Plus I enjoy running a tiller, so it ended up as a win / win. I just fold the tiller handle up, and it's out of the way. Gives plenty of space for the rear fisherman.

Here are the latest.

















The pedestal mount in the center is the fishing pedestal. I will put some in for the driver and passenger seats next.


----------



## Tbradley

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362973#p362973 said:


> J Hartman » 11 Aug 2014, 20:27[/url]"]So this boat roller coaster ride of mine is winding down and I'm getting back to it for real. I got the rear bench seat extended and it is now perfect for my tiller. Before, the tiller handle was too long for the seat placement and it was awkward to operate.
> 
> I decided to keep this boat and make it the way I want it. I also decided to keep the tiller. Just needed to fix the rear seat placement. Now it has been done and I'm back in love with my boat again. Proper boat, Engine is fixed, everything is right. Time to finish rigging. Sorry for the complaining and stuff between. Time to get back to the build.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure if i'm supposed to say who did the work on my boat. But lets just say I'm an Alweld customer for life. =)
> 
> I looked into the console option and decided that I would have roughly the same amount of deck if I just fixed the seat placement for my tiller. So it saved me quite a bit of money by staying with the tiller. I feel it is easier to maneuver as well. Plus I enjoy running a tiller, so it ended up as a win / win. I just fold the tiller handle up, and it's out of the way. Gives plenty of space for the rear fisherman.
> 
> Here are the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pedestal mount in the center is the fishing pedestal. I will put some in for the driver and passenger seats next.



Looks good man!! Would've been nice if you'd known the length of the tiller handle before the boat build and talked to Alweld to see if they would have moved the rear bench up the inches you needed.


----------

